# तकनीकी मंच > मोबाइल > ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम  : एंड्रोइड >  बाबा आदम के जमाने आकाश टैबलेट – खरीदें या नहीं

## ravi chacha

भारत सरकार द्वारा बनवाये गये आकाश नाम दुनिया के सबसे सस्ते टैबलेट को  अस्तित्व में आने में लम्बा समय लगा। इसे १५०० रुपये की कीमत के लक्ष्य के  साथ घोषित किया गया था, तब इसे साक्षात नाम दिया जा रहा था। कपिल सिब्बल  द्वारा कोई दो साल पहले इसका प्रोटोटाइप जारी करने के बाद पहले तो कोई  कम्पनी इतनी कीमत में इसे बनाने को तैयार ही नहीं हुयी जिस कारण एक बार तो  लोग इसे वैपरवेयर (कम्प्यूटर की दुनिया में ऐसी चीज को वैपरवेयर कहा जाता  है जो घोषित हो पर कभी बने नहीं) कहने लगे। अन्ततः इंग्लैंड की डाटाविंड  नामक कम्पनी इसे बनाने को राजी हुयी और आकाश दिसम्बर २०११ में अस्तित्व में  आया। आकाश जहाँ सरकार द्वारा विद्यार्थियों को उपलब्ध करवाया जाना है वहीं  डाटाविंड ने जनसामान्य को बेचने (रिटेल बिक्री) हेतु इसे यूबीस्लेट ७ नाम  दिया, यूबीस्लेट में आकाश से एक-दो फीचर फालतू हैं। अन्तर्राष्ट्रीय स्तर  पर चर्चा के चलते इसकी वेबसाइट पर बिक्री के लिये उपलब्ध होने के पहले सप्ताह में ही सभी टैबलेट बिक गये।
भले  ही आकाश/यूबीस्लेट ७ दुनिया का सबसे सस्ता टैबलेट हो (यूबीस्लेट ७ की कीमत  २५०० रुपये) परन्तु इसकी स्पैसिफिकेशन से अन्दाजा लगाया जा सकता है कि यह  बेकार उत्पाद है। यह विद्यार्थियों को ध्यान में रखकर बनाया गया है परन्तु  क्या विद्यार्थियों को घटिया टैबलेट चाहिये।

----------


## ravi chacha

आइये इसकी स्पैसिफिकेशन पर एक नजर डालें।

» बाबा आदम के जमाने का ३६६ मेगाहर्ट्ज प्रोसैसर

» ७ इंच रजिस्टिव स्क्रीन (८००x४८० पिक्सल)

» २५६ ऍमबी रैम

» २ जीबी आन्तरिक स्टोरेज, मेमोरी कार्ड द्वारा ३२ जीबी तक बढ़ा सकते हैं

» जीपीआरऍस और ३जी नहीं

» दो यूऍसबी २.० पोर्ट

» ऍण्ड्रॉइड २.१

यूबीस्लेट ७ में दो चीजें और हैं,

» जीपीआरऍस

» इंटर्नल स्पीकर

» ऍण्ड्रॉइड २.२

इसके अतिरिक्त ३०० रुपये और देकर भौतिक कीबोर्ड तथा प्रोटैक्टिव केस भी प्राप्त किया जा सकता है। यह केस बिलकुल बेल वाले टैबलेट के केस जैसा ही है, शायद एक ही जगह से बनवाया गया होगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

मैंने जनगणना कार्य में बेल (भारत  इलैक्ट्रॉनिक्स लिमिडेट) का ४५० मेगाहर्ट्ज और २५६ ऍमबी रैम वाला टैबलेट प्रयोग किया है जिसकी गति एवं प्रदर्शन बहुत ही घटिया है। आकाश का प्रोसैसर तो इससे भी बेकार है, इसके प्रदर्शन का आप आसानी से अनुमान लगा सकते हैं। अगर यह बेल वाले जैसा ही हुआ (स्पैसिफिकेशन्स के चलते यही उम्मीद है) तो मुफ्त में भी महंगा होगा। जिन ५०० विद्यार्थियों को आकाश परीक्षण हेतु मिला था वे भी इससे सन्तुष्ट नहीं हुये। उन्होंने इसके ओवरहीट होने, स्लो प्रोसैसर तथा सीमित ऍप्लिकेशनों के बारे में शिकायत की।

इंटरनेट कनैक्टिविटी हेतु इसमें केवल वाइ-फाइ है, ३जी तो छोड़िये जीपीआरऍस तक नहीं। भारत में वाइ-फाइ बहुत ही सीमित स्थानों पर है जबकि जीपीआरऍस और ३जी की पहुँच अधिकतर जगह है। इसमें ऍण्ड्रॉइड मार्केट भी नहीं है यानि आप अपनी मनचाही ऍप्लिकेशन नहीं डाल सकते।

----------


## NaKShtR

जी मुझे कहना होगा आपकी आकाश के बारे मे जानकारी दोष पूर्ण है |

----------


## mantu007

*२५०० रूपये में और क्या खोज रहे हो ?...कोई तोप नहीं मिलेगी .......*

----------


## ravi chacha

> जी मुझे कहना होगा आपकी आकाश के बारे मे जानकारी दोष पूर्ण है |


यदि आप को जानकारी है तो मेरी मदद करे

----------


## Romia

> यदि आप को जानकारी है तो मेरी मदद करे


ubislate 7 jo aa raha hai usme gprs bhi hai or 3g bhi ise phone ki tarah bhi use kar sekte hai

----------


## ravi chacha

यूबीस्लेट ७ प्लस – उम्मीद की किरण

शायद देर से सही डाटाविंड को कुछ समझ आयी और उसने आकाश/यूबीस्लेट ७ का बेहतर संस्करण यूबीस्लेट ७ प्लस निकालने की घोषणा की है। यह वाला बेहतर प्रोसैसर है। यही नहीं कीमत भी कोई विशेष ज्यादा नहीं, २९९९ रुपये।

इसके स्पैसिफिकेशन हैं।

» ७०० मेगाहर्ट्ज प्रोसैसर

» ७ इंच रजिस्टिव स्क्रीन (रिजॉल्यूशन का अभी पता नहीं)

» बेहतर बैटरी

» दो यूऍसबी २.० पोर्ट

» ऍण्ड्रॉइड २.३

» जीपीआरऍस (सिम एवं फोन सुविधा सहित)

उम्मीद जतायी जा रही है कि इसमें निम्नलिखित फीचर भी हों हालाँकि अभी निश्चित नहीं है।

» फ्रंट कैमरा

» बेहतर रैम

» बेहतर टचस्क्रीन

» ऍण्ड्रॉइड मार्केट

कुल मिलाकर यह पहले मॉडल से काफी बेहतर होगा। इन फीचर के साथ तो खैर इसे खरीदा जा सकता है। यूऍसबी पोर्ट में ३जी डोंगल (जो कम्प्यूटर/लैपटॉप आदि में लगती है) लगाकर आप ३जी भी प्रयोग कर सकते हैं। वैसे ३जी इनबिल्ट होता तो बेहतर था क्योंकि अभी ३जी डोंगल के लिये हजार-पन्द्रह सौ और खर्च करने होंगे और डोंगल अलग से लगाकर भी रखनी पड़ेगी। वेबसाइट के अनुसार इसके यूऍसबी पोर्ट में सामान्य पैन ड्राइव भी लगायी जा सकेगी यानि शायद यूऍसबी ऑन-द-गो सुविधा भी हो। यूबीस्लेट ७+ जनवरी २०११ के अन्त में जारी होने की उम्मीद है। डाटाविंड को चाहिये था कि मूल आकाश ही इस स्पैसिफिकेशन वाला बनाती तो बेहतर होता। अब जिन लोगों ने पहले वाला टैबलेट खरीदा होगा वे खुद को ठगा महसूस करेंगे क्योकि नये मॉडल की कीमत में मामूली अन्तर (५०० रुपये) है। सरकार भी अब आकाश के बेहतर संस्करण खरीदने की सोच रही है। वैसे अगर नये मॉडल में भी रैम २५६ ऍमबी ही रही तो बात नहीं बनेगी। एक चीज जो हम हिन्दी वालों को इसे खरीदने से रोक सकती है वो है ऍण्ड्रॉइड २.३ में हिन्दी समर्थन का न होना।

----------


## ravi chacha

वैसे डाटाविंड को चाहिये कि थोड़ा और जोर मारे और ५००० रुपये में १ गीगाहर्ट्ज प्रोसैसर युक्त ऍण्ड्रॉइड के नवीनतम संस्करण ४.x (आइसक्रीम सैंडविच) वाला ३जी टैबलेट निकाले। आइसक्रीम सैंडविच के नवीनतम संस्करण में हिन्दी समर्थन भी है। निश्चित रूप से ऐसा टैबलेट बहुत सफल होगा। ऐसा यूबीस्लेट ७++ आये तो मैं उसे सबसे पहले खरीदने वालों में से होऊँगा। मेरी बात को कल्पना न समझें क्योंकि चीन में MIPS टैक्नोलॉजी नामक कम्पनी १०० डॉलर में १ गीगाहर्ट्ज प्रोसैसर और आइसक्रीम सैंडविच वाला टैबलेट निकाल चुकी है। वैसे संकेत मिलता है कि डाटाविंड और बेहतर वर्जन पर काम करेगी क्योंकि अपने फेसबुक पेज पर एक टिप्पणी में इसने कहा कि २०१२ के मध्य जारी होने वाले वर्जन में कैपैस्टिव टचस्क्रीन होगी। एक वेबसाइट पर यह भी पढ़ने को मिला कि डाटाविंड लगभग ७००० रुपये में ३जी एवं कैपैस्टिव टचस्क्रीन वाला टैबलेट लायेगी। एक अन्य समाचार यह भी है कि डाटाविंड और रिलायंस मिलकर ४०००-५००० रुपये में दुनिया का सबसे सस्ता ४जी टैबलेट बनाने पर बातचीत कर रहे हैं। कुल मिलाकर डाटाविंड से उम्मीदें बाकी हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha



----------


## ALBD10

> यूबीस्लेट ७ प्लस – उम्मीद की किरण  शायद देर से सही डाटाविंड को कुछ समझ आयी और उसने आकाश/यूबीस्लेट ७ का बेहतर संस्करण यूबीस्लेट ७ प्लस निकालने की घोषणा की है। यह वाला बेहतर प्रोसैसर है। यही नहीं कीमत भी कोई विशेष ज्यादा नहीं, २९९९ रुपये।  इसके स्पैसिफिकेशन हैं।  » ७०० मेगाहर्ट्ज प्रोसैसर  » ७ इंच रजिस्टिव स्क्रीन (रिजॉल्यूशन का अभी पता नहीं)  » बेहतर बैटरी  » दो यूऍसबी २.० पोर्ट  » ऍण्ड्रॉइड २.३  » जीपीआरऍस (सिम एवं फोन सुविधा सहित)  उम्मीद जतायी जा रही है कि इसमें निम्नलिखित फीचर भी हों हालाँकि अभी निश्चित नहीं है।  » फ्रंट कैमरा  » बेहतर रैम  » बेहतर टचस्क्रीन  » ऍण्ड्रॉइड मार्केट  कुल मिलाकर यह पहले मॉडल से काफी बेहतर होगा। इन फीचर के साथ तो खैर इसे खरीदा जा सकता है। यूऍसबी पोर्ट में ३जी डोंगल (जो कम्प्यूटर/लैपटॉप आदि में लगती है) लगाकर आप ३जी भी प्रयोग कर सकते हैं। वैसे ३जी इनबिल्ट होता तो बेहतर था क्योंकि अभी ३जी डोंगल के लिये हजार-पन्द्रह सौ और खर्च करने होंगे और डोंगल अलग से लगाकर भी रखनी पड़ेगी। वेबसाइट के अनुसार इसके यूऍसबी पोर्ट में सामान्य पैन ड्राइव भी लगायी जा सकेगी यानि शायद यूऍसबी ऑन-द-गो सुविधा भी हो। यूबीस्लेट ७+ जनवरी २०११ के अन्त में जारी होने की उम्मीद है। डाटाविंड को चाहिये था कि मूल आकाश ही इस स्पैसिफिकेशन वाला बनाती तो बेहतर होता। अब जिन लोगों ने पहले वाला टैबलेट खरीदा होगा वे खुद को ठगा महसूस करेंगे क्योकि नये मॉडल की कीमत में मामूली अन्तर (५०० रुपये) है। सरकार भी अब आकाश के बेहतर संस्करण खरीदने की सोच रही है। वैसे अगर नये मॉडल में भी रैम २५६ ऍमबी ही रही तो बात नहीं बनेगी। एक चीज जो हम हिन्दी वालों को इसे खरीदने से रोक सकती है वो है ऍण्ड्रॉइड २.३ में हिन्दी समर्थन का न होना।


 मित्र मैंने नेट से २९९ वाला आकाश का तब बुक कर दिया है पर कब तक वो आएगा और कैसे मुझे मिलेगा कुछ जानकारी मुझे दे देते तो आप की बड़ी कृपा होती

----------

